# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  واجب العزاء لاخينا hessin gsm في وفاة جدته

## dalitog_01

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
بقلوب ملؤها الأسى والحزن اتقدم بأحر التعازي للأخ الغالي الحسين في وفاة جدته نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعلها من اهل الجنه وان يسكنها فسيح جناته وان يجعل قبرها روضة من رياض الجنة وان يمد لها في قبرها مد البصر                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *.::: VIP Moderator :::.*                                                     ۩ 4gsmmaroc TeAm ۩                                             
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
عظم الله اجركم

----------


## GSM-AYA

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
اخي الحسين تقبل تعازي اخوك عبدالرزاق

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

البقاء لله 
ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## narosse27

ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان لله وان اليه راجعون
تعازينا الحارة اخي حسين

----------


## seffari

ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## salinas

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان لله وان اليه راجعون
تعازينا الحارة اخي حسين

----------


## gsm4maroc

لله ما أعطى وما أخذ
فلتصبر وتحتسب

----------


## MRTANJAWI

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
عظم الله اجركم

----------


## hassan riach

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
تعازينا الحارة اخي حسين

----------


## محمد السيد

ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعلها من اهل الجنه

----------


## امير الصمت

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون  البقاء لله اخواني الكرام االله يرحم موتاكم وموتانا وجميع موتى المسلمين   
والف شكر لكم جميعا على العزاء والدعاء وجزاكم الله الف خير  و يبعد عنكم كل شر 
ربنا يجعلها اخر الاحزان

----------


## amjed5

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
احسن الله عزائكم اخي حسين

----------


## essam3m

البقاء لله

----------


## مصطفى محمود

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون البقاء لله اخي

----------


## EZEL

نسأل الله  العلي القدير ان يجعلها من اهل الجنه وان يسكنها فسيح جناته وان يجعل قبرها  روضة من رياض الجنة وان يمد لها في قبرها مد البصر, وأن يمدكم بالصبر أخ حسين ..الله يرحمها ويطول بعمرك

----------


## khaled_moon

البقاء لله 
ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## hassan riach

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------

